# Doe with diarrhea 3 days post kidding?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My nigi doe just had twin bucklings on the 16th. One was 2.1 pounds the other 3.1 pounds. Mom started to have clumpy poos yesterday. Today they are very mushy, look more like dog poo. She was dewormed day after kidding. Today I gave her probios and vit. B complex. Anything else I should do for her? She is fed grass hay and alfalfa pellets. No recent change in diet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Checked her last night and she had ate all her hay and had normal pellets again.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I was going to say. Dont worry about a day or two or even three of mushy poo. A little to much of that, a little extra of this and they can get a little mushy. We never judge poo


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I can say, with all honesty, that every single one of my does has had soft stools after kidding. Every time. Without fail. No change in diet.... I think it's just the stress of kidding that throws them off temporarily.  But it should be temporary...


----------

